# Why does Uber advertise that riders do not have to tip?



## Bigusdicus (Jan 1, 2015)

What sucks if that Uber advertises that riders do not have to tip. i had a rider who told me they assumed that do to uber saying they do not have to tip, that the tip is part of their ride fee. I said no.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uber lies.

The sky is blue.

Grass is green.

What else would you like to know?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Hmm... let's see.... Uber gains nothing from telling customers to tip drivers.
They can not take a commission on the tips.

On the other hand, Uber has something to gain by telling passengers "no tip needed".
It reinforces their "cashless service", it also attracts the cheap customers.
I have had passengers telling me they switched from Lyft to Uber because on Uber you
are not expected to tip.


----------

